# My buds dried for too long help



## Stayhighsall (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi fellow farmer. I think idried my buds way too much. Now it's too dry to cure. Please help


----------



## st0wner (Feb 18, 2012)

help how? i dont believe you can do anything that will make it to cure. sucks bro but you leanr for future.


----------



## scroglodyte (Feb 18, 2012)

hash it all


----------



## jpill (Feb 18, 2012)

you can try spraying bleach on it , that should help .


----------



## st0wner (Feb 18, 2012)

jpill said:


> you can try spraying bleach on it , that should help .


spraying bleach on it???? and you would smoke dried bleach? oh sorry cured bleach?


----------



## HelsBane (Feb 18, 2012)

jpill said:


> you can try spraying bleach on it , that should help .


I don't know about bleach, but if I were in your position I would try a humidifier or possibly the vegetable drawer in the fridge before giving up on it.


----------



## jpill (Feb 18, 2012)

that was def. a joke..


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 19, 2012)

you can moisten you buds again. I've seen videos on youtube about it, but never with bleach!


----------



## Stayhighsall (Feb 19, 2012)

I heard I can put a fresh bud leaf in the bag. Is that true?


----------



## welshsmoker (Feb 19, 2012)

try water curing mate, there are a few threads on here about it.


----------



## hydrodensa (Feb 19, 2012)

If they are fat buds (no pics), they may not be as dry as they seem. A good way to find out is put the buds in a paper bag/'s with the top of the bag closed overnight and check on them tomorow. If they feel right, carry on with the rest of your curring method. 
If this dont work then its time for desparate measures, which I have never done, so cant be of much help.

ETA: the water curing idea sounds like a good idea too, if they are that dry!


----------



## k0ijn (Feb 19, 2012)

Once you have over dried your weed, curing is out of the window.
You can remoisten your weed but you cannot cure your weed.

Curing starts @ 65% Relative Humidity (RH) and ends @ 55% RH.
This means that if you dry your weed to or below 55% RH, you have effectively 'stopped' your weed from being able to cure.

Without a proper cure you will not see the true aspect of your weeds potential.
Although some weed that hasn't been cured is still by far smokeable, and if not smokeable you can still make hash out of it.

The tight space of curing (65% RH --> 55% RH) is why curing poses difficulty to many people.
I would suggest you get a hygrometer so you can keep a close eye on the RH.


----------



## dtp5150 (Feb 19, 2012)

this thread is just lol...

severely over dried weed will lose potency....and u cant get that back

moderately over dried weed is just too crumbly to handle and a bitch...but can be cured...

id say after the cure if its way too crumbly to handle, mist a LITTLE distilled water on it and see how it changes the bud over a few hours( untested but why the hell wouldn't it work ) and maybe spray a little more if unsatisifed after a few hours


----------



## ImAgIaNtInDaGrOwWoRlD (Feb 19, 2012)

Once the buds are past a certain humidity point the buds cure is over. You can moisten the buds again to get them softer and plyable but the CURE is over. Next time, hang dry your buds until the branches almost snap, about 6 days. Then cut off buds and put them in a glass jar. If they get too wet in a day or 2 then take them back out and put in a brown papaer bag to dry overnight. Put them back in a jar to cure. Burping them daily. Check daily for moisture levels and you should be fine next time. SORRY about this time. Its all done! Wetting the buds again will not keep them curing. Its just wetting them again. Once they get past that point of no return the curing process can not be brought back. 2CENTS:IMO


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 19, 2012)

.... my mate puts them in a bag with orange peel... and a few hours later... they have soaked up the moisture from the peel and are good to go again... just don't leave the peel in there indefinitely as it will start to mold over time.... Good Luck!


----------



## tokingtiger (Feb 19, 2012)

put your buds in a mason jar, feel them in 2-3 days, many times the stems hold moisture for a week.. if you left them on the line for more than 5 days.. learn from your mistake. This turns your mistake into a leason and you keep moving ahead! P3 friend.. ( puff puff pass = P3 ).


----------



## jtrimbl3 (Feb 19, 2012)

honestly, put all your weed in a bag or how many containers you have, and put a couple slices of orange in there. the fruit let's off moisture and the bud will absorb some of it.


----------



## jtrimbl3 (Feb 19, 2012)

sorry^^^ totally didnt see your post bro lol


----------



## CoffeeBreak (Feb 19, 2012)

COTTON BALL method works the best


----------



## bullwinkle60 (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't understand how you can overdry bud?


----------



## TheGreek978 (Oct 18, 2020)

bullwinkle60 said:


> I don't understand how you can overdry bud?


Easy, I believe I just did it. Been drying for about 7-8 days and today went to go bend a branch and it fully snapped. The bud itself is almost crumbly. I’m still going to attempt to cure and see what happens 

My room was 65f and humidity was low of 48 and high of 54


----------



## Demonjunkie (Nov 24, 2020)

TheGreek978 said:


> Easy, I believe I just did it. Been drying for about 7-8 days and today went to go bend a branch and it fully snapped. The bud itself is almost crumbly. I’m still going to attempt to cure and see what happens
> 
> My room was 65f and humidity was low of 48 and high of 54


Lemme know what happens...I literally just did the same thing lol I just putthem into cure as well hoping for the best...lesson learned the hard way i guess.

My room was at 58% humidity and 63.5° but I let my humidifier run outta water


----------

